# [MIROIR] tres interessant pour les freenautes...

## rk187

Salut 

j'ai trouvé ce miroir par hasard en cherchant une iso sur proxad.net :

ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors1/ftp.gentoo.org/

inutile de vous donnez le ping et le debit monstrueux quand on est dégroupé   :Cool: 

a+  :Wink: 

[EDIT : enlevez le 1 pour ne laisser que mirrors tout court (qui est un lien), de cette facon meme si free change le repertoire, vous pointerez toujours sur le bon]Last edited by rk187 on Sun Oct 10, 2004 3:10 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## broly

c pas sympa pour les autres mais bon je viens de faire le teste : 542 KO/S en stable ....

aie aie .... bon bah merci je garde le lien sous le coude merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rk187

L'idéal est quand meme plutot de le mettre dans ton make.conf que sous ton coude  :Wink:  , meme pour les autre que Free ce miroir offre un tres bon debit/ping.

 :Cool: Last edited by rk187 on Sun Jul 25, 2004 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cylgalad

Miroir joli miroir pourquoi te met-on DEUX r au milieu ? Ah parce que les barbares anglo-saxons écrivent "mirror"...

----------

## rk187

Effectivement j'ai comme beaucoup ce probleme d'anglissisme. et d'autres mots sur lesquels je butte aussi :

language au lieu de langage

default au lieu de defaut

j'en ai surement d'autres mais ca me revient pas tout de suite.

Je corrige le titre du poste merci   :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

Merci de ton effort !

Dans les anglicismes hélas trop courants, il y a aussi "library" qui ne se traduit pas par "librairie" mais par "bibliothèque".

----------

## dju`

le miroir est maintenant ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors2/ftp.gentoo.org/

----------

## watcha

J'ai tester depuis mon école, j'été entre 2 et 3 Mo / secondes. Et je ne sais pas si c'était la bande passante de free qui était au max ou celle de mon école   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

Merci rk187!!

c génial, ç dl entre 600Ko et 4Mo par seconde   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Moi je vois pas de différences... il plafone à 55 - 65 ko/s ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Une question au passge, je voudrais l'ajouter à mon make.conf, tant qu'à faire...

Il faut faire:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors2/ftp.gentoo.org/"
```

ou bien:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS=ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors2/ftp.gentoo.org/
```

????

+++

@ bosozoku: lol   :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Merci rk187!!
> 
> c génial, ç dl entre 600Ko et 4Mo par seconde  

 

arf moi l ecole fait aussi mirroir gentoo. alors la bas c est 10/11Mo/sec  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

Ok nuts, c'est bon t'as gagné!!!   :Razz: 

Dis, tu sais pas toi quelle syntaxe on utilise pour la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS??? Quand on veut mettre lusieurs mirroirs????

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nuts

je me souviens plus mais je crois que tu mets plusieurs adresse dans ta variable et doit y avoir un truc qui doit separer, genre une virgule. mais je suis loin d etre sur. je vais chercher un peu.

enfin pour moi je mets pas de mirrors car chui souvent a 120ko/sec chez moi pour du 1024 cest bien

edit: trouver:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo

                http://www.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"
```

----------

## Adrien

Merci @ toi 

bonne soirée   :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

de rien

----------

## yoyo

 *Quote:*   

> % grep -i mirror /etc/make.conf
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

 

Il est aussi possible de créer un fichier "/etc/portage/mirrors" pour spécifier un mirroir en fonction du 'paquet' :

 *Quote:*   

> % more /etc/portage/mirrors 
> 
> # /etc/portage/mirrors
> 
> # gentoo: celui là n'est pas très utile, puisque GENTOO_MIRRORS est d'abord utilisé de toute façon.
> ...

 

Enjoy !

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   % grep -i mirror /etc/make.conf
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/" 
> 
> Il est aussi possible de créer un fichier "/etc/portage/mirrors" pour spécifier un mirroir en fonction du 'paquet' :
> ...

 

Alors ça yoyo... C'est de la grande classe !! Je vais me config un petit fichier moi  :Smile:  Merci bien, excellent tip !!

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Alors ça yoyo... C'est de la grande classe !! Je vais me config un petit fichier moi  Merci bien, excellent tip !!

 

Rendons à TGL ce qui appartient à TGL !!!

Ce tips (et le fichier "/etc/portage/mirrors") sont extraits du topic : [Portage] Quoi de neuf dans le 2.0.50 ? dont TGL est l'initiateur et l'auteur.

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   Alors ça yoyo... C'est de la grande classe !! Je vais me config un petit fichier moi  Merci bien, excellent tip !! 
> 
> Rendons à TGL ce qui appartient à TGL !!!
> 
> Ce tips (et le fichier "/etc/portage/mirrors") sont extraits du topic : [Portage] Quoi de neuf dans le 2.0.50 ? dont TGL est l'initiateur et l'auteur.

 

Autant pour moi... merci TGL et merci yoyo (quand même)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autant pour moi... merci TGL et merci yoyo (quand même) 

 

Achtung !!  sireyessire va frapper ...

 :Razz: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   
> 
> Autant pour moi... merci TGL et merci yoyo (quand même)  
> 
> Achtung !!  sireyessire va frapper ...
> ...

 

Je sais, j'ai vu le post précédent  :Mr. Green: 

[OFF]Y a un lien concernant ce truc, j'avoue que je vois pas trop le délire. Au temps pour moi  :Rolling Eyes:  [/OFF]

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> [OFF]Y a un lien concernant ce truc, j'avoue que je vois pas trop le délire. Au temps pour moi  [/OFF]

 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @bosozoku:
> 
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#au_temps
> 
> le post en question est ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1441272&highlight=au+temps+pour+moi#1441272

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

yoyo toujours dans les bon coups ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*    *jpwalker wrote:*   
> 
> Autant pour moi... merci TGL et merci yoyo (quand même)  
> 
> Achtung !!  sireyessire va frapper ...
> ...

 

Taiyaut, alors dans la langue française l'expression qui est utilisé pour s'excuser d'avoir fait une erreur qui phonétiquement peu s'approcher de "autant pour moi" s'écrit en réalité au temps pour moi, c'est tout. 

 :Mr. Green:  mais bon je vais arrêter le prof de français, ça me saôule, continuez à massacrer la langue française, simplement je m'énerverais que quand ça dépassera mon niveau de tolérance.

 :Cool: 

@ yoyo: grillé mais c'est pour la bonne cause alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## jpwalker

Ok, tout est clair (interessant ce lien)  :Cool: 

A la langue française !! Quand tu nous tiens  :Very Happy: 

----------

